# Naked ladies



## Darrell (Mar 22, 2018)

Amaryllis belladonna, AKA, Naked Ladies. Also called 'mystery liklies'.


----------



## Ecks from Tex (Apr 26, 2018)

Me after opening this thread


----------



## STL (Jul 14, 2018)

@Ecks from Tex lol


----------



## gene_stl (Oct 29, 2017)

I always tell my Mrs. that I am 100% in favor of nekkid ladies.


----------

